# Baby Formula - Aptamil - where can I buy it and how much?



## MammyAlex

Hi, I'll be relocating to AD with my two small children in the next few months. Can anyone tell me where sells Aptamil stage 1 baby formula and how much i can expect to pay? Just not sure whether to ship a fair bit just in case it's not easily accessible or too expensive.

Thanks


----------



## MammyAlex

And also Ella's kitchen pouches!


----------



## Ferrs

Aptamil is available in any supermarket and I think the stage 1 is around 80 aed for the 900 g pack. I'm not sure about your country but I found formula here cheaper than some european countries. Also, I wouldn't advise you to ship formula (unless you take it with you in the plane), here is very hot and if it isn't store properly can easily get spoiled. 
There is ella's kitchen products, the pouch is between 8-12 aed.


----------

